

Disqus Brings Mentions To Comment Threads - B-Scan
http://techcrunch.com/2011/05/06/disqus-brings-mentions-to-comment-threads/

======
sofal
I was going to use this feature earlier today but I was put off by the fact
that it displays the full name of the person, which made my small, casual
comment seem weirdly formal.

I also don't like the box around the name. It adds a slimy Facebook/Twitter
feel to comments, drawing too much attention to the frenzied "tag me!" social
graph hype. I like the idea of being notified when someone mentions you in a
comment; I just wish it was more subtle, and less distracting to the
conversation.

------
astro1138
What the *uck happened to the Web? I want Trackback & Salmon entry points.

